# Never knew I was a poet, eh?



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I posted a poem in Rainbow Bridge. I haven't wrriten a poem in a LONG time. I have over 100+ poems. It makes me feel better, and I think I did rather good on that one.. Does anyone know any place where you can post poems? I used to use Lovestories but they started chargin.. :roll:


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I thought your poem was very good. Why don't you post some more in the Literature forum? I'd love to read them.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes please do. i enjoyed it very much. Or you could post them right here in this topic.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*I found your poem very touching  Keep writing.*


----------

